# Upgrading PayPal Acccount without Credit Card Details



## drgrudge (Mar 25, 2008)

My current account status is: Personal - Unverified. I want to lift the restrictions in my account. 

Now the thing is I don't want part with Credit Card details.

* Is there any way that I can upgrade my account without CC details and avoid the fees charged by PayPal when I receive money? *


Thanks.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 25, 2008)

^There are some folks on the forum who sell Virtual Credit Cards for this very purpose.
Try talking to them for more info.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 25, 2008)

Now whats Virtual Credit Card


----------



## din (Mar 25, 2008)

Edited by Din : _Reason - Removed all posts of mine that is related to verification using VCC_


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 25, 2008)

^^ The HDFC VCC cannot be used to verify paypal as HDFC does not return expunse nos. for the transaction. So, paypal might accept the card, but you still cannot verify because your expunse no. never reaches you.

I've personally tried it few months back.


----------



## din (Mar 25, 2008)

Edited by Din : _Reason - Removed all posts of mine that is related to verification using VCC_


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 25, 2008)

din said:


> *Recently* I created a paypal account for my wife using her HDFC bank account using the above method





Cyrus_the_virus said:


> I've personally tried it *few months back*.



So, I guess you have the answer, when i tried it few months back, it didn't work, but maybe when you tried recently it does. BTW, the idea of VCC is just catching up online as there are still many vendors out there who still don't use *Verified by Visa* or *Master card secure code*.



din said:


> May be I can give more details like how to get the transaction number etc. Need step by step instructions ?



Yeah, that would help.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 25, 2008)

din - 
I don't have a VCC but I want to get my account verified and lift the restrictions. 

If I upgrade my account to what status should it be so that I don't have to incur fees everytime I receive money? 

Any other way to create a VCC?


----------



## din (Mar 25, 2008)

Edited by Din : _Reason - Removed all posts of mine that is related to verification using VCC_


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 25, 2008)

din said:


> One young guy here sell VCC, hmm seems I am getting old again, forgot his name



Rofl, getting old again?
How many times have you been _old _before? 

_P.S: Purely Kidding_


----------



## din (Mar 25, 2008)

Edited by Din : _Reason - Removed all posts of mine that is related to verification using VCC_

@rayraven

LOL yes, sometimes I becomes smart and young, sometimes I can't remember things (CRS decease  ) lol


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 25, 2008)

And yes just to confirm that this HDFC Netsafe VCC thing works beautifully to verify the paypal account.
I also verified my Paypal using that only.

Its one of the best features of HDFC Bank and even eliminates the need to use Credit Card for online transactions.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 25, 2008)

Yep, it works perfect. Indeed i worked with Ankur Gupta above to get his Account Verified


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 25, 2008)

^^ 
Can you work with me to get my account verified?  

Also If I upgrade my account to what status should it be so that I don't have to incur fees everytime I receive money?


----------



## abinesh (Mar 25, 2008)

^^ you need a personal paypal account if you dont want any fee cut from the money you receive ! upgrading wont help i guess


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 25, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> Can you work with me to get my account verified?
> 
> Also If I upgrade my account to what status should it be so that I don't have to incur fees everytime I receive money?




Maybe this helps
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76882&highlight=hdfc

You will need a personal account, so you dont get charged for transaction fees


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 25, 2008)

What if i dont have HDFC...?

Is there any other way ?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 25, 2008)

Then you need to contact someone who has one and is willing to sell VCC for you.
Basically you need to look for a VCC seller.

In that scenario,you end up paying up from your pocket to verify the account but if you own a HDFC Bank account then you don't need to spend a single penny!


----------



## din (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes, thats the guy

Contact him - max_demon


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 25, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Maybe this helps
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76882&highlight=hdfc
> 
> You will need a personal account, so you dont get charged for transaction fees


I've a SBI account only. 

So is the restrictions removed if I just get the account verified? 


By the way, I don't mind paying for VCC to get verified. I'm expecting funds which I need to retrieve.


----------



## din (Mar 25, 2008)

@drgrudge

If you are ready to pay, contact the guy that I mentioned in the previous post. I do not know him personally but I see his siggy for quite sometime !


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 25, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> ^^ The HDFC VCC cannot be used to verify paypal as HDFC does not return expunse nos. for the transaction. So, paypal might accept the card, but you still cannot verify because your expunse no. never reaches you.
> 
> I've personally tried it few months back.


It works..............



drgrudge said:


> * Is there any way that I can upgrade my account without CC details and avoid the fees charged by PayPal when I receive money? *
> 
> 
> Thanks.


yes....paypal account can be upgraded without CC..but you cant escape form transaction charges. 

LOl...you want everything without loosing anything. paypal also need to earn.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 26, 2008)

@ashwin :- why do u wanna retrieve as in at times some spare funds in Paypal might be helpful in near future 

I just wanna escape those transaction costs..so i am thinking upgrading the account..


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 26, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> LOl...you want everything without loosing anything. paypal also need to earn.




Not quite right there Ravi, Personal accounts are not charged fees


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Not quite right there Ravi, Personal accounts are not charged fees


He want to upgrade paypal account..and also dont want to pay extra charge of paypal. But after upgradation, the  account will be either premium  or business...and in these accounts there is some transaction charge of receiving money either via paypal or credit card.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 26, 2008)

one thing I would advise is dont go for VCC.. If you want to start a dispute resolution (in case some one cheats you when buying a product online by paying through paypal and you want your money back) with paypal and you have verified your account with a VCC there is a high probability that you would lose that dispute. These VCC transactions are banned in digital point forums so there is some thing fishy. I wish they are also banned in this forum - I mean selling them in bazaar section and not the discussions about them 

and there is no harm in verifying your paypal account with your own credit card details. I have a premier paypal account (for almost a year and a half) verified with own credit card I have even added two of my bank accounts for withdrawal and they are all pretty safe.  I use a temporary email id for some amount of transactions and remove that id from paypal. for next few transactions I use another email id. I'm also pretty pragmatic.

anyway there is nothing wrong in being extra safe 

and I guess in a matter of few months they might enable verification of account through adding bank details but not sure as the source of news is not familiar to me.




_


----------



## din (Mar 26, 2008)

@DigitalDude

100% agree with you even though I explained the VCC method. My main paypal account which I created 4 or 5 yr back use a real CC, I use that paypal account a lot and no problems at all.

And yes, regarding the dispute, there is a chance. That is a very valid point.

Mods please review the terms and details and lock / delete this thread if needed. I am ready to delete my posts as well. No problems.

Edited by Din : _Reason - Removed all posts of mine that is related to verification using VCC_


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok, let me tell that I don't have a Credit Card. Is it possible to verify using my SBI Debit/ATM card? 

And if I upgrade, do I need to pay PayPal for the transaction? None answered it! Even if PayPal do charge, I guess I have no choice but upgrade my account.


----------



## din (Mar 26, 2008)

@drgrudge

1. No you can't use your SBI debit / ATM card for Paypal verification.

2. If you upgrade (that is form personal to premier or business account), yes paypal will charge for transactions.

3. If you are not expecting lot of $$ or not expecting any CC payments (People need not have a paypal acocunt to pay using paypal, they can use their CC to pay), then no need to upgrade. So there will not be transaction fees.

4. If you are expecting CC payments (you are at receiving end) or you are expecting lot of $$$, or frequent transactions, you should upgrade to Premier / Business. And yes Paypal will charge for transactions.

5. Paypal allow a limited number of CC payments (I mean receiving) for personal accounts. I think 3-4 times ?

6. In short, the account type depends on your type of use / frequency.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 26, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Ok, let me tell that I don't have a Credit Card. Is it possible to verify using my SBI Debit/ATM card?
> 
> And if I upgrade, do I need to pay PayPal for the transaction? None answered it! Even if PayPal do charge, I guess I have no choice but upgrade my account.


nope I tried verifying with my SBI ATM debit card even with ICICI Visa Debit card both doesnt work with paypal 

btw no one can escape from paypal transaction charges (except a personal account which has limited features and limits  )
but there are no charges for payments you make 

and yeah paypal sucks when it comes to transaction charges and currency conversion rates 

now I was trying moneybookers.com for some time but cannot add my cc or bank account details... or else it also a good alternative for paypal



_


----------



## din (Mar 26, 2008)

Edited by Din : _Reason - Removed / modified all posts of mine that is related to verification using VCC_


----------



## max_demon (Mar 26, 2008)

the simple method - Add VCC , Verify your paypal , Remove CC . u r acc. will still be verified , and it won't ask for any statements *if* needed

e-gold is the second best option but if it is blocked ( many times in bsnl )
moneybookers is the best way . i can easily withdraw money to my bank in 4-5 days . we cn verify moneybookers without cc or bank . just they will send confirmetion letter address . and just we have to enter codes .


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 26, 2008)

din said:


> @drgrudge
> 
> 1. No you can't use your SBI debit / ATM card for Paypal verification.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply din. 

I'm expecting to receive money multiple times a year. Say 6-9 times a year. I need to lift the restrictions as I've withdrawn a close to $600 (and around $300 is in my account) and I'm expecting more. What if I receive less than $3500/year. But then I can't withdraw more than $500/month? I can keep using without upgrading? So all the restrictions for a year only? 


In case I need to upgrade, what options do I've? I don't have a CC. Can I use others CC (like my parents)?


----------



## din (Mar 26, 2008)

@drgrudge

Personally I recommend you to go for Premier or business (if you are not selling anything online with a business name, premier is the best) paypal account. The fees are not that bad actually.

And yes, you can add your parents card. Here is the trick, this does not seems illegal !

Actually by checking ur name, seems no trick needed !!!

ok, here it is

I am not sure whether you will like your real name to be posted here, so I use some sample !

Your name - Firstname Lastname

Lastname = your Dads name and your Dad has a CC I presume ?

Now, create a paypal account with your name and Dad's address. Remember you can't change your last name in paypal plus the address should be the one which is associated with the CC

And it will work for sure. Try it.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 26, 2008)

^^ 
Will try it out and see if it works. Will keep you updated. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 26, 2008)

infact first I verified my account with my mom's cc only 

and from whom you are receiving funds?? if you are receiving lot of money in dollars in your bank account as a compensation for your services provided to any foreign entity, an IEC (Importer Exporter Code) is required. I dont know how strictly these things are followed but some banks might question the source of funds in foreign currencies (if significant) unless you have an IEC.

but this IEC is not needed for Google Adsense since they pay in INR. I'm myself higly confused about this stuff.. its better to check out with a CA and bank branch. I doubt many strictly follow this. and I dunno if our relations send money through paypal.. dunno how it works out legally.

these things come into picture if you are an Income Tax assesse.




_


----------



## din (Mar 26, 2008)

@DigitalDude

It goes like this.

1. The declaration is needed if the amount is considerable. I do not remember it correctly, talked to one of my friends who is working in RBI, but it was a high amount. So for normal transactions it does not matter. I think it was USD 25,000.

2. The check paypal send or when you withdraw paypal cash into Indian bank account or Indian Debit / credit cards, it is getting converted to INR, so no need to worry on the foreight currency I guess.

3. Before everything had to do with RBI,now most banks handle it, I mean we need to give some declarations to our bank only, no need to contact RBI any more. Again I am not sure about the limit but sure, no need for people getting small amounts.

4. Yes, this comes under IT and we need to pay Income Tax if the amount exceeds the limits.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 26, 2008)

DigitalDude - 
I receive funds from my advertiser and we run Ad campaign in blog. Even if the bank ppl are pain in the ass, then I order check from PayPal which is issues in INR.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks din that cleared a few queries in my mind.

actually all my questions originated after seeing this thread in DP forum *forums.digitalpoint.com/showthread.php?t=85595 and once I asked a CA guy in my father's office he said if you get paid in dollars you need IEC so I was seeking more info on this....

but yeah DIN you are right according to discussions in this thread  *forums.digitalpoint.com/showthread.php?t=737786 (this was started recently in march and somehow I missed reading it  )


thank god I got some answers today hehe



_


----------



## din (Mar 26, 2008)

NP, actually I was planning to go the STPI way 2 yr back, but after discussing with some of my friends running software firms, I decided not to go for it. We get tax exemption, they make everything for us, like IEC etc, but it is good if the income is really good. Else no use.


----------



## genxguy (Mar 26, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> * Is there any way that I can upgrade my account without CC details and avoid the fees charged by PayPal when I receive money? *



paypal will charge you fee regardless of your account status, verified or unverified, if you receive funds through credit card payment.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 26, 2008)

genxguy said:


> paypal will charge you fee regardless of your account status, verified or unverified, if you receive funds through credit card payment.


whoa! welcome captain obvious 



_


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't think there are any charges if you receive money in your paypal account through another paypal account even if you are verified.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 26, 2008)

Ankur Gupta said:


> I don't think there are any charges if you receive money in your paypal account through another paypal account even if you are verified.


*www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_display-fees-outside



-


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 26, 2008)

I cant arrange any CC from anywhere so seems like i am stuck with Free Account..


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 27, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> *www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_display-fees-outside
> 
> 
> 
> -



But getting a Personal Account verified does not mean it gets upgraded to a Premier or a Business account.You need to upgrade to that separately if you require it.
After verification you limits get increased, that's it.

So you still do not pay for sending/receiving money to/from paypal accounts.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 27, 2008)

Ankur Gupta said:


> But getting a Personal Account verified does not mean it gets upgraded to a Premier or a Business account.You need to upgrade to that separately if you require it.
> After verification you limits get increased, that's it.
> 
> So you still do not pay for sending/receiving money to/from paypal accounts.


I know that 
but personal accounts have certain limitations like you can get money only 5 times a year when the person paying you does so by credit/debit card and many more...

personal account is only good if you just shop online... its crap if you receive money and sell stuff/get paid online also see this: *cutt.in/pp

anyway according to paypal TOS a person can have a personal account and a premier/business account with diff email IDs 



_


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 27, 2008)

I came to know more about the limits in my account. 

Highlights: 
1. No need to upgrade to Premier or Business account. 
2. Sending Limit is: $100.00 USD. Now it seems to be global i.e. at the max till I link in my CC details, I can send more than $100. 

By the way, saw this there: 
Adding a bank account and completing the Random Deposit process enables your sending limit to be waived. Adding a bank account also allows you to:

I've just withdrawn money to my SBI account. What is this 'Random Deposit process'? 

This is little important. Most people now accept PayPal. I need to lift this restrictions. Hopefully linking the Bank Account should take care of it. 

3. Monthly Withdrawal Limit is $500. With linking my CC details, increases to $2,500. I think I can live with this restriction. I won't get that much money or atleast I can withdraw $500/month which seems reasonable. 

4. Accept up to 5 credit or debit card payments per year at our low per transaction rate. I really can't understand what this is. What is this payment? 

So the bottom line is I need to link my CC details only if I want to send over $100. 


@din, 
You're correct. My last name can't be changed but first name can be. So I can add my mom's card who has the same last name as I've.


----------



## din (Mar 27, 2008)

Random deposit ! WOW, they started it for Indian account ? ?

It was there for US Paypal accounts.

The process is like this. They will put very small amounts (2 times) in your account. for US account it was like USD 0.2 / USD 0.3 like that. In Indian case it may be INR. You have to get bank statement and have to enter those amount in paypal. That is a way of confirming bank account. I think they also add some numbers along with the amount, so it will be reflected in account. The logic is, by confirming the amount in paypal screens, paypal makes sure the bank account belongs to us (as only the account holder get the bank statement / passbook).

But I am lil confused. For US it was there to link bank account to paypal (so that we can add money from our US bank account to paypal) and it was not for verification. For US people also, verification involves adding credit card. 

Would you please give the link / details where you found the random deposit process - for India ?


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 27, 2008)

@Din

US people can verify their PP with their bank accounts also apart from CC




_


----------



## adi007 (Mar 27, 2008)

@din:
The link to the Random Deposit process can be viewed by clicking the view limits link....



> Your Sending Limit is the maximum amount of money you can send through PayPal before adding and confirming a bank account. We ask users to confirm their bank account to increase security for everyone.
> 
> Adding a Bank Account and completing the Random Deposit process enables your sending limit to be waived.  Adding a bank account also allows you to:
> 
> Your Sending Limit is: $100.00 USD


----------



## din (Mar 27, 2008)

@DigitalDude

Thanks for the info, before (4-5 yrs back) they also had to add CC. So my info is outdated, sorry for that.

@adi007

I guess even if we undergo the random deposit (In India), that is not equivalent to CC verification ? I mean we need to add CC for verification right ? Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 27, 2008)

Din, 
Here's the screenshot: 
*img.skitch.com/20080327-bwh2s93f23mnd11n28tfwuq6ka.jpg

The link should be specific to my account and it's not a public link (I think so).


Thanks for explaining  Random deposit. Hope my account gets verified like that!


----------



## adi007 (Mar 27, 2008)

din said:


> @DigitalDude
> 
> Thanks for the info, before (4-5 yrs back) they also had to add CC. So my info is outdated, sorry for that.
> 
> ...


@din:yes you are right....
AFAIK This will just lift the sending limit..
i don't think our account will become verified one by it...

i haven't have tried it yet...
i will do it now itself...and will soon update the results...

BTW i have a SBI account....
i have applied for SBI online transaction facility...
can i verify the paypal account via it...?


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 27, 2008)

no adi we cant verify paypal with our bank accounts 

the only thing Indians can do by adding a bank account is withdraw money (and it raises transaction limits  )



_


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 27, 2008)

^^
Any idea about charges of withdrawin..as in - in our bank account.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 27, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> ^^
> Any idea about charges of withdrawin..as in - in our bank account.





> No Fees for withdrawal amounts *more* than INR 7,000.
> A fee of INR 50 for withdrawal amounts *less* than INR 7,000.


 
*pages.ebay.in/paypal_bankaccount



_


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 28, 2008)

If sending amount is waived, then it's fine for my usage. Right now I won't need to withdraw over $500 a month. The $100 limit is the only thing that might irk me. 

Just today I added my SBI account and withdrawn money to my account. Let's see what happens. Might take over 2 weeks.


----------



## din (Mar 28, 2008)

@drgrudge

I do not think it wil take 2 weeks. My friend who tried withdrawal to Indian an Indian bank told me it took less than a week. Hope you get it fast, anyway please keep us updated, at least we will know the average time.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 28, 2008)

din said:


> @drgrudge
> 
> I do not think it wil take 2 weeks. My friend who tried withdrawal to Indian an Indian bank told me it took less than a week. Hope you get it fast, anyway please keep us updated, at least we will know the average time.


Will do for sure.  

JFYI, the last 2 times I've ordered Check, it took over 3 weeks for to reach home from the day I withdrew. They say 2-3 business days for check and 5-7 days business days for Bank withdrawal. So calculated this 2 week time.

Anyone care to explain what's this Credit Card/Debit Card payment thing about?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 28, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> 5-7 days business days for Bank withdrawal.


Mine taking 2 days.




> Anyone care to explain what's this Credit Card/Debit Card payment thing about?


Do you do any business....if not than this is not for U.

Anyway..this means, you can take 5 credit/debit card payment in your paypal account in a year.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 28, 2008)

to be precise you can receive payment from others funded by their credit/debit card a total of 5 times in a year...

but there is no limit to the number of payments you can receive that are funded by their paypal balance.



[above applies to paypal personal account]


_


----------



## din (Mar 28, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Anyone care to explain what's this Credit Card/Debit Card payment thing about?



Here it is

A person can use paypal to pay using many methods. Here are the main ones.

1. Pay from his paypal account

2. Pay using his credit card / debit card

In method 2, the person paying you need not have a payapl account. That is, paypal act as a payment gateway only, so the cash comes from his Credit / Debit card and not from his paypal account.

and yes, as Ravi and DigitalDude mentioned, at receiving end - You can receive a maximum of 5 Credit / Card payment if your account is Paypal personal account and receive unlimited Credit / Debit payments if your account is Paypal business / premier account.


----------



## mansha (Mar 28, 2008)

I verified my account with Paypal using a credit card that we never use.You should do the same, never give your primary account or credit card details to them, better play safe. You do need a proper credit card there as they charge you some fees on it which is returned to you with your first payment its around a dollar. I have had no problems with them and I have already encashed my cheque for my earnings frm them. So so far so good. Still be careful , use a new card to verify your account and open a different account with your name to get the cheque from them.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 28, 2008)

mansha said:


> I verified my account with Paypal using a credit card that we never use.You should do the same, never give your primary account or credit card details to them, better play safe. You do need a proper credit card there as they charge you some fees on it which is returned to you with your first payment its around a dollar. I have had no problems with them and I have already encashed my cheque for my earnings frm them. So so far so good. Still be careful , use a new card to verify your account and open a different account with your name to get the cheque from them.


U suggest to have a separate CC for paypal verification... 
Paypal is secure.......... U can trust paypal with no problem. 90% online business use paypal.


----------



## din (Mar 28, 2008)

@mansha

Millions of people around the world use Paypal. It is a very secure and reputed payment gateway. There may be people who had problems with Paypal but they are not majority.

From my experience with paypal for the last 5 years, I recommend it for any payment gateway / online payments needs.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 2, 2008)

din said:


> @drgrudge
> 
> I do not think it wil take 2 weeks. My friend who tried withdrawal to Indian an Indian bank told me it took less than a week. Hope you get it fast, anyway please keep us updated, at least we will know the average time.


The money got credited in my account today. So it takes 5 days.


----------



## din (Apr 2, 2008)

Great, so thats not bad at all.


----------

